# April Outbackers.com Masthead Photo Contest Winner



## PDX_Doug

WOW! The competition in these photo contests is getting closer and closer every month! We had five judges this month, and for the first time none of the judges agreed on the same favorite photo in first round judging. Furthermore, only three of the images that were chosen as individual favorites even made it to the 'Final Five'! These statistics indicate an increasingly high level of quality among the entries submitted. The end result, of course, is a great winning entry!

And so, without further adieu, the finalists are...

Submitted by Hokie:









Submitted by Mrs. HootBob:









Submitted by 3LEES:









Submitted by: z-family:









And the winning entry, submitted by Huskeytracks:









Congratulations to Huskeytracks, the other finalists and all the Outbackers that have submitted entries to the contest! Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam

to all of the Finalist, love all the entries.


----------



## skippershe

Congratulations to HuskyTracks and to all of our finalists!!

Looks like it was a tough choice for the judges...Great photos everyone


----------



## wiracer24

I would like to know where Z-family is planning on canoeing?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is one gorgeous picture! congrats!!


----------



## kyoutback

wiracer24 said:


> I would like to know where Z-family is planning on canoeing?


























Maybe they used it for a sled.


----------



## mswalt

Great pictures, everyone!

Keep up the good work.

Congrats to huskytracks!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood

That's one of my favorite photos in the Random Gallery!!!! Now I get to see it every day for a whole month!!! YIPPEEEE!!!

Congrats, HuskeyTracks!!!


----------



## map guy

Some very good pictures by all.

Congrats to Huskeytracks!

Map Guy


----------



## daves700

Good Job to all !


----------



## summergames84

Wow, gorgeous photos! Congrats to all the finalists and to Huskeytracks for the winning shot!


----------



## E9E1CEF

Congratulations Huskeytracks on a beautiful photo. Where was the photo taken?

CEF


----------



## MaeJae

AWESOME!!!


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

WOW - that is one georgeous campsite. Can you please tell us where this is, which campground, how do we book a site?

thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## Scrib

Another great pic!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Wow.......those judges must have had a hard time picking those.........they're all great!!!









Congrats to all of you!!


----------



## Lady Di

That is truly a great photo.

Congratulations!


----------



## z-family




----------



## HootBob

Congrats Huskeytracks on the winning photo
Thats sure is a great photo









Don


----------



## Thor

Congrats























Awesome pic









Thor


----------



## Foleymann

Wow- not only do we have cool campers- but great photographers!!! Congrats!


----------



## wolfwood

Foleymann said:


> Wow- not only do we have cool campers- but great photographers!!! Congrats!


The BEST - on both counts!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Very nice work from everyone of them.


----------

